# Spaceliner Paint



## marching_out (Apr 23, 2021)

Figure I'd post this here to see if I get some more action. The chain guard paint is really splotchy or faded in spots. It actually looked better when it was filthy. Anyone have any suggestions on how to pull out the color and make it more consistent? I thought about clear coating it but not sure if it would do anything.


----------

